# Best Antispasmodic Medicine To Use?



## aqua774

I was wondering out there for all you IBS suffers, what has been the best antispasmodic that you have used and gotten relief from? I am trying to poll to figure out what I should go with. I have tried Librax and now fixing to try Bentyl. Truthfully, Xanax calms my stomach down more then anything!List away, so maybe i can try a new antispasmodic.


----------



## distressed

mebeverine hydrochloride (colofac) is probably a standard one that wont interefere with much elseDiazepam (valium) is awesome but high addiction profile plus it makes you sleepyHyoscine Butylbromide (Buscopan) is an OTC tabletim sure there are heaps of others, but one of those would stop a spasm, if its severe you cant take up to 40mg of dizaepam safely, mind you, you will probably sleep a very long time


----------



## Kathleen M.

Whichever one works for you.I like the Hyoscyamine ones (I usually get a generic) but other people like Bentyl.Even in the same class of drugs one may work better for one person and the next person will do better with the other.A lot depends on how each drug interacts with your system and that I can't predict. They are working towards that, but the test that may predict who will do well on which drug or at what dose is still a long way off. There are minor differences in our physiology that really do effect which drug works for us.


----------



## Man Utd

Urmm, here are the ones I have tried:BuscopanMeberverineBentylBuscopan was probaly the best.


----------



## rhonalomey

Buscopan, mebeverine


----------



## 20960

I think the only one i have tried was Bentyl and itt worked wonderfully for a lil over a yr but then i think it stopped working. But if it gives you a good yr like it did for me than its totally worth it!!


----------



## EarnestAccord

Well, having tried Hyoscyamine, Dicyclomine and Donotal. I'd say 20mg of Dicyclomine togather with 20mg of Donatol work best. Always together.


----------



## axil23

How often do you take mebeverine hydrochloride? My Dr has taken me off Librax and put me on this. Seems to be working fine at 1 x a day in the morning. How long can you safely take this medicine?


----------



## sartre1243

Symax Duo Tabs - best antispasmodic hands down. Very expensive though.


----------

